# Comment cacher sa navigation internet



## TaylorB (4 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voici mon problème. Je me connecte sur internet depuis mon lieu de travail avec mon ordinateur personnel. (pour se connecter on doit rentrer un identifiant fournis par la boite) J'aimerais savoir si il y'a une méthode pour cacher notre navigation, enfin une méthode pour que l'administrateur du réseau ne puisse pas consulter a sa guise la liste des sites visités etc? C'est pas que je passe mon temps sur youporn, loin de la, mais l'idée que mon activité internet puisse etre tracé ne m'enchante pas vraiment.
Je suis loin d'être une pro en informatique, alors il faudrait une méthode simple si possible. J'utilise deja le logiciel Little Snitch et le coupe-feu fourni par Mac, je ne sais pas si ca fait quelque chose.

Par avance merci =)


----------



## Rémi M (4 Novembre 2010)

Et en te mettant en _Navigation privée_ ?

Il me semble que cela correspond à tes attentes  Pour les différents navigateur internet, rendez vous ici


----------



## TaylorB (4 Novembre 2010)

Ah bah si ca fonctionne bien et que ca ne laisse pas de trace de notre navigation a l'ami informaticien, alors ca me va parfaitement!. 
Merci


----------



## cherryblue (4 Novembre 2010)

si tu te connectes sur le réseau de ta boite, c'est mort, ta connexion est forcément tracée (et éventuellement consultable par un administrateur réseau). En soi, c'est plutôt normal qu'une boite garde le contrôle sur les connexions qui se passent sur son réseau.
Après, faut pas être parano non plus. Si tu as le droit de te connecter pour un usage perso, c'est que la politique de ta boite est pas de vouloir forcément épier ce que tu fais.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2010)

Je plussoie ce qu'écrit cherryblue 
La navigation privée, c'est uniquement si une personne accède à ton ordi, dans ta session, pour qu'elle ne puisse pas voir quels sites tu as visités&#8230;


----------



## Rémi M (4 Novembre 2010)

Cela m'a permis d'apprendre encore une nouvelle chose, une journée pleine de savoir


----------



## TaylorB (4 Novembre 2010)

Oui, je suis d'accord aussi que la boite puisse garder le contrôle sur ce qu'il se fait avec sa connexion et tout le reste. Mais ce n'est plus une question d'être parano quand on nous dit clairement les sites qu'on a visité ... Donc apparemment vu que ce n'est pas possible de le cacher, je me connecterais de chez moi =)


----------



## cherryblue (4 Novembre 2010)

normalement une boite peut avoir un droit de regard sur tout ce concerne le boulot (et encore ça doit être encadré). En revanche, sur ton usage perso, elle n'a rien à dire, d'autant qu'elle met à dispo un moyen de te connecter pour un usage privé. Par exemple, ta boite peut contrôler des échanges de mails avec ton mail pro, qui transite par le serveur mail de la boite.

En revanche, elle n'a absolument pas le droit de regard sur tes mails perso même si tu les consultes depuis ton ordi au boulot.

ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est qu'à partir du moment où tu es connecté au réseau de l'entreprise, ton ordi est visible sur ce réseau. Tout échange de données est forcément logué. Idem pour tes consultations du Net. (impressionnant d'ailleurs, je me souviens de l'écran de l'admin réseau d'une boite où j'étais où tu voyais défiler la liste de toutes les pages internet consultés sur les différents postes)


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> En revanche, elle n'a absolument pas le droit de regard sur tes mails perso même si tu les consultes depuis ton ordi au boulot.


A condition de ne pas en abuser; les prudhommes ont déjà eu à se prononcer, faut pas y passer 4 h / jour 

Par contre, de là à amener son ordi perso pour surfer perso au boulot, ça me gratte un peu Bon, tu fais ça à 19h00 pour DL une mise à jour de 4 Go, on peut le comprendre, mais pendant les heures de boulot ça m'apparaît plus discutable


----------



## TaylorB (4 Novembre 2010)

Ok merci des infos juridiques =)

Sly54, mon ordi perso est aussi mon outil de travail, voila pourquoi je dis ca. Je ne suis pas la a passer mon temps a naviguer sur le net au boulot. Mais tout le monde fait bien des pauses, je ne passe pas non plus 5h par jour a regarder des vidéos sur youtube mais prendre un café en consultant ses mails/ou sites extra boulot, ce qui n'empeche pas de bien faire son job.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2010)

TaylorB a dit:


> mais prendre un café en consultant ses mails/ou sites extra boulot, ce qui n'empeche pas de bien faire son job.


très juste


----------



## pimousse42 (5 Novembre 2010)

Dans certaine boite, l'internet est limité à certain site.
Des amis sur d'autre forum ne peuvent voir les image posté posté via un certain site car bloqué par les serveurs.

Tout dépend de ce que ta boite autorise ou pas.
Mais s'ils ont mis en place un système pour voir qui va sur quel site, tu n'a pas de solution.

Tu pourrais utiliser une clé 3g pour que lorsque tu fais ta pause, tu passe par la clé 3g et non pas par le réseau entreprise.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2010)

Le filtrage que décrit pimousse42 est évidemment la règle dans les établissements scolaires. Je suppose que le serveur académique utilise une base de données de sites et de mots-clés à interdire. Cela donne souvent des résultats cocasses et/ou absurdes : impossible de se connecter à un site traitant du _Virgile travesti_, parodie de l'Énéide écrite au XVIIe siècle par Paul Scarron, &#339;uvre par ailleurs fort recommandable, sous prétexte que le l'url de la page en question comprend le mot... "travesti".     Par contre, aucun problème pour consulter en ligne les &#339;uvres intégrales du marquis de Sade.   :mouais:


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (6 Novembre 2010)

Si le réseau de ta boite n'est pas trop restrictif, le plus simple est d'utiliser un VPN (vpntunnel.se, anonine.com ...). 

Ça coûte 5&#8364; par mois mais c'est le prix à payer pour ne pas se sentir espionner ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2010)

Une spécialité suédoise, apparemment... Ah, les coquins !


----------

